# Plugins for Movie Player in Fedora 13



## trilip_gohain (Jul 23, 2010)

I have Fedora 13 installed on my laptop.  Whenever I try to play any movie file, through Movie Player, it gives me  the following error.


Movie Player requirs additional plugins to decode this file

The following plugins are required:
* MPEG-1 Layer 3(MP3) decoder
* XVID MPEG-4 decode

Do you want to search for these now?


Once I click on the search button, it searches for the plugins, and  after a while prompts with the error message that the plugins couldn't  be found.

Where will I find the plugins? Could some one help me out, so that I can  play the music and movie files.

Thanks in advance


----------



## trilip_gohain (Jul 25, 2010)

*[SOLVED] Plugins for Movie Player in Fedora 13*

*1) I enabled access  to the free and nonfree repository by downloading the rpm from the below  links

*download1.rpmfusion.org/free/...ble.noarch.rpm

*download1.rpmfusion.org/nonfr...ble.noarch.rpm

2) First installed the free one, and then the nonfree one.

3) Then opened up console, using root, and type the below command

    yum install vlc

    ( Which is nothing but downloading the vlc file from the internet  and finally installing it )

    One done, now I can play all music and video file using VLC media  player.

*


----------



## abhijangda (Jul 25, 2010)

u can even do
yum install gstreamer-plugins-ugly
this will install codecs to totem movie player(or fedora 13).


----------



## hellknight (Jul 25, 2010)

Follow the instructions on Fedora13 - Fedora Guide . There you'll get all the information regarding Fedora 13..


----------

